# Paph Harold Koopowitz 'Pistachio'



## Greenpaph (Aug 31, 2009)

Another Harold Koopowitz!


----------



## raymond (Aug 31, 2009)

wow very nice and big flower


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 31, 2009)

Whoa! HUGE! Man, I'm jealous now.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW-double WOW! I had one of those but it sat there forever (years)-not growing one iota so tossed it finally.At my age you had better produce quick or out you go!:rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang, that is huge.


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy Crap WoW!!!! LOL now I want one......there are none on E-Bay right now though.....grrrrrrrrr

Todd


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2009)

Either Peter has small hands, or that is one huge flower!!! And gorgeous.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2009)

WoW is right It ain't green either! Super job Peter


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 31, 2009)

Huge & Gorgeous!
What is the size of the plant?


----------



## emydura (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW. You've got me covered for size. The flowers look enormous. Nice dorsal on that one as well.

david


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2009)

:clap: Momma mia! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2009)

super blooms Peter!!!! The petals spread must be more than 20 cm (8inch+)? Jean


----------



## e-spice (Sep 1, 2009)

Great looking flower. Nice job keeping your hand in the photo for reference. Those flowers are huge!

e-spice


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 1, 2009)

Splendid... big flowers!


----------



## Berrak (Sep 1, 2009)

Very lovely with that unusual colour. I belive a spike is comming on mine right now at an early stage.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 1, 2009)

The size of these blooms is incredible. So far I've never seen such huge Paphs flowers.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Faan (Sep 1, 2009)

That is one huge flower.


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW, size does matter !!!!!! Very nice.


----------



## fbrem (Sep 1, 2009)

stunning

Forrest


----------



## Elena (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going to be repeating what everyone's alredy said but, wow, that's enormous! Very nice.


----------



## labskaus (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a big flower, wow! Good shape and great colour, too. You happen to know the parents?


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 1, 2009)

labskaus said:


> That's a big flower, wow! Good shape and great colour, too. You happen to know the parents?



Flower is 18 cm (better than 7 inches) across. I got it from Ontario Orchids as rothschildianum x malipoense 'Taida's Green Lady' HCC/OSROC a couple of years ago. It is a first time bloomer on one single growth:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice, thanx for posting.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy smokes...that's NICE!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 1, 2009)

What everyone else said above; Pretty amazing!!

Robert


----------



## Clark (Sep 1, 2009)

News Flash.... Bergmann's rule has just entered the botany field!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 1, 2009)

YEOW! What a size!


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you and emydura should trade some pollen LOL or is that legal to do for US and Australia?


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yours is bigger than mine.

Great growing.


----------



## Hera (Sep 1, 2009)

Size does matter..............


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2009)

That is one tall spike!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 1, 2009)

Who says size isn't important..


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. I was not expecting it to be on a first bloom plant! 
Its just GREAT!


----------

